

Reasons To Be a Hackstar at Techstars - a great way to break into start-ups - ahugon
http://blog.alexhugon.me/p/Reasons+To+Be+a+Hackstar+at+Techstars

======
roycehaynes
Great points - I think you highlighted both benefits and major cons. I was a
HackStar this summer in Boulder. The experience and social capital is
definitely worth something, especially if starting a business is in the
pipeline.

~~~
ahugon
Thanks! _does hackstar secret handshake_

